# What should I consider when purchasing 2007 mini convertible?



## RockstarBruski (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello,
I'm new here and I am considering purchasing a 2007 BMW mini cooper convertible for $9K with 116K miles and was wondering what I should consider maintenance wise before purchasing? I've read on the bimmerfest site and other review sites about some horror stories about minis and am pretty afraid of purchasing any mini at this point. But my wife loves the looks of them (and so do I) so I'm pressing on doing some research. I can work on cars but not everything and don't have a ton of time to work on them so I'd like to know if anyone can give advice? Specifically where do I find the service intervals for the 2007? Such as does the timing belt / chain or water pump etc have to be replaced at a certain mileage? What usually needs replacing at a give mileage, etc?

If there's a discussion on this on the board let me know as I searched but didn't see anything specific to the 2007.

BTW here's a link to the car I'm considering purchasing: Thanks for any advice! 
http://www.nwmotorcars.com/vehicle-details/2156850195737a408c8a42e26041cd54/2007+mini+cooper+2-door+convertible.html_a_


----------



## RockstarBruski (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, I bought the mini yesterday. My wife will drive this car mostly and she loves it. It has about 116K miles on it. Nice and fun to drive. I'm still wondering problems to look out for in this year so if anyone has advice I'd appreciate hearing some  cheers!


----------

